# Christchurch NZEVA Group Meeting Open Garage David's Wed 13th June 7:30-9:00ish



## SJJ (May 22, 2012)

Hey guys - 

Newb here in Christchurch. Was quite sick this last week so wasn't able to attend. Looks like I'll have to wait til next time. 


SJJ


----------

